# Địa chỉ lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin packaged chuyên nghiệp tại Quận 3



## truchailongvan (10/1/21)

*NHẬN THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CHO MỌI CÔNG TRÌNH TRÊN TOÀN QUỐC*

Công ty điện lạnh là đơn vị phân phối chính thức của nhiều thương hiệu máy lạnh lớn tại Việt Nam và chuyên phân phối giá sỉ tận gốc *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* cho mọi công trình. Khi các sản phẩm mà đơn vị chúng tối bán ra phát sinh lỗi, chúng tôi luôn hỗ trợ tốt nhất và đảm bảo quyền lợi của khách hàng.

Bài viết này, chúng tôi chỉ đề cập đến dòng Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió – âm trần nối ống gió Daikin Packaged – Loại công nghiệp – Thích hợp lắp đặt cho nhà xưởng, nhà hàng tiệc cưới, hội trường....

++++ Xem thêm bài viết mới: *Tổng đại lý thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ*








*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* – *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin Packaged* với các tính năng và ưu điểm chính như sau:

Lắp đặt dễ dàng

Thiết kế đường ống dài

Chiều dài đường ống tối đa 50m và chênh lệch độ cao tối đa 30m đáp ứng yêu cầu của các công trình qui mô vừa và lớn.Dàn nóng lắp đặt trên mái dễ đàng và linh hoạt.

Môi chât lạnh nạp sẵn cho đường ống dài đến 7.5m

Tất cả các kiểu đều được nạp sẵn gas từ nhà máy cho đường ống dài 7.5m (áp dụng đói với modei RU05N-20N)

Các quy định về chiều dài đường ống và chênh lệch độ cao.

Nạp trướcChiều dài tối đaChênh lệch độ cao tối đaRU05NY1
RU06NY1
RU08NY1
RU10NY1RU15NY1
RU13NY1
RU20NY1
RU13NY17.5 mChiều đài tương dương 50 m
(70m)30 m 

Chú ý: cần nạp thêm môi chất khi chiều dài ống gas dài hơn quy định

4 hướng kết nối đường ống tạo nên sự linh hoạt trong việc bố trí không gian lắp đặt (áp dụng đối vớimodel RUR05N/06N)

Ống gas có thể đi từ phía trước, dưới đáy, bên phải hoặc phía sau tùy vào cách đặt thiết bị.

Đối với model RUR08-20N, đường ống có thể kéo từ hai hướng - phía trước hoặc bên dưới.

Model RU10-20N có thể lắp đặt kết hợp tập trung theo phương ngang

Hoạt động êm ái

Trang bị máy nén xoắn ốc hoạt động cực êm

Khởi động mềm, ít chấn động, và hoạt động êm

Dàn nóngĐỘ ỒN380V415VRU05NY159 dB60 dBRU06NY159 dB60 d 

- Dễ vận hành


Bộ điều khiển từ xa kỹ thuật số di kèm với dàn lạnh
Việc cài đặt nhiệt độ được thực hiện bằng các nút điều khiển. Nhiệt độ cài đặt sẽ được hiển thị rõ trên màn hình tinh thể lỏng LED
Cho phép hiệu chỉnh
Động cơ quạt và puli có thể hiệu chỉnh ở từng công trình
Độ bền
Các cánh tản nhiệt được phủ lớp chống ăn mòn
Đạt được độ bền cao do tăng cường sự chống ăn mòn của muối biển và không khí ô nhiễm bằng cách phủ 1 lớp PE (với hóa chất đặc trưng cho dàn trao đổi nhiệt của dàn nóng)
Tiết kiệm không gian
Dàn nóng nhỏ gọn tiết kiệm được không gian và dễ dàng trong việc lắp đặt
*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* – âm trần nối ống gió Daikin Packaged có công suất từ 5.0hp đến 20hp như sau:








Lưu ý: giá đây chỉ là giá tham khảo, để có giá tốt nhất vui lòng gọi trực tiếp 0909 787 022 Mr Hoàng 24/7

Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin FDR05NY1/RUR05NY1 gas R410a

Giá: 47.500.000 đ

Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin FDR06NY1/RUR06NY1 gas R410a

Giá: 58.400.000 đ

Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin FDR08NY1/RUR08NY1 gas R410a

Giá: 74.000.000 đ

Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin FDR10NY1/RUR10NY1 gas R410a

Giá: 72.800.000 đ

Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin FDR15NY1/RUR15NY1 gas R410a

Giá: 98.000.000 đ

Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin FDR18NY1/RUR18NY1 gas R410a

Giá: 125.000.000 đ

Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin FDR20NY1/RUR20NY1 gas R410a

Giá: 127.000.000 đ

Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin FDR13NY1/RUR13NY1 gas R410a

Giá: 133.800.000 đ

Với chiếc máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió thì hơi lạnh dẫn truyền thông qua hệ thống ống gió. Điều hòa cả không gian nhà xưởng bằng đường ống dẫn gió trên đỉnh của dàn lạnh.








Công trình thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin 20hp - 200.000Btu cho nhà xưởng thực tế tại Hải Long Vân

*Tóm lại,*

Tổng đại lý máy lạnh khu vực miền Nam chuyên phân phối giá sỉ tận gốc *Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin* giá TỐT NHẤT – Nhận thi công chuyên nghiệp – uy tín nhất cho mọi công trình. Liên hệ ngay Hải Long Vân theo Hotline 0909787022 Mr Hoàng để được tư vấn vào báo giá miễn phí theo yêu cầu.

Nguồn bài viết tham khảo: *http://www.maylanhhailongvan.com/tin-tuc/gia-may-lanh-giau-tran-noi-ong-gio-cong-nghiep-daikin-tu-5hp-20hp-lap-dat-may-lanh-chuyen-nghiep-2565.html*


----------

